# Infusaport dx



## donnar (Aug 18, 2009)

Help please. Physician keeps documenting "poor venous access" for a dx when he is doing the insertion of an infusaport 36561. I have used 459.9, but wonder if there is a better codes to describe this dx. Thanx for your help.


----------



## lindacoder (Aug 25, 2009)

I typically use 459.81 and it gets paid (venous insufficiency).


----------

